# Building new comp...what case should I get



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello

Im building a new comp and Im having trouble deciding on which case to get.

I plan to run the corsair 750W modular PSU, the Nvida GTX-590 and the AMD bulldozer chipset the AMD FX-8150.

I was thinking about the Corsair case as it has nice cable management but I hear the fans are questionable, the power button is cheep and sticks and the paint chips during delivery and continues to do so long after.

What case should I get?

NOTE: I plan to replace whatever fans the case comes with with Noctua 140 or 120mm and if its a 200mm fan Im not sure what I would do.

Thanks


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

The corsair case has great cable management


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes thats a huge plus but the power switch issue concerns me. Ive had cases before where the power switch would stick...not much upsets me but that hit the spot. I swore I would never buy another POS case again. 

This case is the Obsidian 650D and is almost 200.00 bucks. Any mention of power switch issues worries me plus the apparent lack of quality on finish (the chipping paint and spotty finish on the brushed Al and noisy fans.) But im not sure if thats just a rare instance...Does anyone have one of these cases? if so what issues did you have if any?

Thanks again


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Only you can decide on the case you are the person looking at it and operating it..
I recently built a rig with the antec 1200,the cable management is terrible,All you can use is zip ties and there aint much to tie them too,I was sorry I did not see the corsair.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cosair-Spe...PAKW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1318357413&sr=8-2


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

brobarapas said:


> Only you can decide on the case you are the person looking at it and operating it..
> I recently built a rig with the antec 1200,the cable management is terrible,All you can use is zip ties and there aint much to tie them too,I was sorry I did not see the corsair.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cosair-Spe...PAKW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1318357413&sr=8-2


The cable managment is great in the antec 1200 you can route the cables around the back.

The obsidian case is a great case the white version is a good looking case.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> The cable managment is great in the antec 1200 you can route the cables around the back.
> 
> The obsidian case is a great case the white version is a good looking case.


no worries routing them its securing them to the case


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

brobarapas said:


> no worries routing them its securing them to the case


did you not get a box of cable ties with it? There are small luttle holes and hooks on the other side of case to tie them around.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh another question.

I see the obsidian has a speed selector switch for the fans.

Wouldn't it make more sense to run the fans to the mobo and let the mobo control the fans automatically based on current temps or does that not work very reliably??


----------



## HARDHELPER (Jul 15, 2011)

Usually it's a bad idea to do that because you don't want the motherboard to recieve too much current if you know what I mean.

If you have a lot of fans I'd recommend using either the included fancontroller (usually veru dull) or get a 3rd party one.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah use the controllers on the case


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay I understand the Amp issues with the Mobo.

What about suggestions for a 3rd party controller. I was looking at newegg and saw some by NZXT that had temp gauges and would automatically control the fans but half the people that wrote reviews said they were either junk or had flakey operation. 

Can someone recommend one that has auto fan control and temp probes for fan control and current temp readouts so that I might look into that.

Thanks you guys have been very helpful!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the fans on most cases will auto speed up or reduce anyway when needed just with some you actually have the option of controlling it yourself.

I have an antec 1200 and the fans can be controlled by me but they will also speed up if needed and obviously drop if needed. The fans are plugged into the molex connectors on the psu not the motherboard.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Right about the case fans running off the PSU but where do they get their signal from for auto control that's actually built into your case?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

actually I dont know.

read this about the case it might mention it in there Antec 1200 - The Ultimate Gaming Case Review


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

I didnt see anything in that review about auto control.

I plan to get the obsidian case as of now I watched a lot of it on youtube and I think Im sold. The obsidian doesnt have auto control feature just a 3 way selector.

I guess what im looking for is a fan control unit that

1) mounts to 5.25 bay (it can occupy 1 or 2 slots)
2) can control CPU fan + 3 others
3) Displays at least one fan RPM and 1 Temp...but displaying all 4 (or more) at once would be great
4) Has the ability to smoothly ramp up fan speed (10% increments is acceptable) I was looking at the Lamptron touch screen and its nice but it acts dumb. For example if 30c is you nominal temp and fan speed is at 50% then when temps get to 31c it just ramps fan speed up to a 100%...Lame.

any input would be appreciated.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you can buy independent controllers to plug the fans into.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Obsidian is a very nice case, however, have a look at the CoolerMaster ATCS 840. Very nice aluminum case that costs ~$100USD less...

Scythe makes a few decent fan controllers without temp probes for a reasonable cost. They can also be daisy-chained 2 or more at a time as they have a higher Watts/Channel than most. Dealing with the temp probes in most units is more of a pain than it's worth just to route the wires. BIOS and 3rd party HW monitors are better, IMHO.

Antec tri-cool fans are very good and have a 3-speed selector switch built in. Saves some space/cost if you go that route.

Leave your CPU fan BIOS controlled, you can still adjust it if you feel the need.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey thanks I'll look into all of that!!


----------



## uaseth (Oct 22, 2011)

HAF X or bust imo.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

I spent a long time going between HAF X and Corsair. In the end the Corsair air filtration system and sata dock on top won me over.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

good choice


----------

